
React Fiber Architecture: React's new core algorithm - adamnemecek
https://github.com/acdlite/react-fiber-architecture
======
timdorr
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12243269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12243269)

------
carsongross
_Actually re-rendering the entire app on each change only works for the most
trivial apps; in a real-world app, it 's prohibitively costly in terms of
performance._

Is this true? Slamming HTML into a DOM is pretty fast as far as I can tell.[1]

It seems to me the advantage of DOM diff/swapping is the preservation of non-
DOM state (input focus, inner scroll state, etc.)

[1] - [http://intercoolerjs.org](http://intercoolerjs.org)

~~~
mbrock
Imagine swapping the entire HTML of Facebook.com when the user types a letter
into a chat input box.

~~~
carsongross
Right, of course, but that is an event that I would assume wouldn't require
any sort of server communication or application redrawing (beyond what the
native input widget already provides...)

And, if it does, it's not a situation I'm sure I would design a toolkit
around...

~~~
jankassens
Take an input that shows you the number of characters you typed or a form
where the submit button is disabled until all required fields are filled in.
These kinds of states might change on every keystroke and are not offered
directly by a plain text input.

